# amp v speakers



## johnn9797 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a Marantz amp that requires 8 ohm speakers and have recently been given a set of denon speaker that are 6 ohm. Can i connect these together? and is there a sound quality issue?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

No issues - hook'em up.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what kind of marantz amp do you have?unless you drive the thing very hard.its doubtful 6ohm speakers will cause any issues.


----------



## johnn9797 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,
The Marantz model is SR7000 which i don't drive very hard.
cheers.


----------



## johnn9797 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you, I was a little concerned, but now looking forward to hearing the quality of the Denim speakers.
ray:


----------



## SMoKaLoTaPoT (Nov 9, 2010)

always best to check back with the manufactor of the reciever to see if the ohms impedance is correct.some systems will melt down a lower impedance speaker.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

SMoKaLoTaPoT said:


> always best to check back with the manufactor of the reciever to see if the ohms impedance is correct.some systems will melt down a lower impedance speaker.


Too low of an impedance can fry an amp not the other way around.

Impedance of most typical home speakers varies with frequency (planer magnetic for sure, and electrostatics perhaps, being exceptions) so the amp doesn't see a constant resistance. If it gets down into the 1 - 2 ohm range for extended periods of time (I'm guessing seconds but don't really know) it can damage the amp but has no real impact on the speaker. 

Think of it like this: the speaker is a door. The amp is you trying to push the door open. There's someone on the other side of the door pushing against you - this is the impedance. If you're busy pushing and that person suddenly stops pushing against his side of the door (very low impedance), what happens? You go flying through - falling on your face = damage to the amp (you). If OTOH the guy is big and strong (high impedance, you won’t be able to open the door very far and may get over heated trying but then you’ll just stop pushing (thermal protection circuits). In either case, the guy holding the door remains unscathed. 

So yes, it’s always good to follow manufacturer recommendations but understand what they mean.


----------



## johnn9797 (Nov 2, 2010)

I took your (YUSTR) original advice and hooked them up about a week ago and have been listening to quality sound since. Thankfully the amp is ok, i would imagine that if it were to fry it would have done so by now. I have cranked it up a bit a couple of times and no probs.
Thanks for all your responses.


----------

